# Applet auf CP 343-1 IT funktionieren nicht



## plc_tippser (3 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine CP IT und möchte die S7applets nutzen.

Ein download in den USER Ordner mit einer normalen verlinkten HP läuft.
Der Zugriff auf die Applets zeigt mir aber nur ein Kästchen mit einem X auf der HP. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?


```
<APPLET CODE="de.siemens.simaticnet.itcp.applets.S7IdentApplet.class" CODEBASE="/applets/"

ARCHIVE=s7applets.jar, s7api.jar" NAME="s7_MLFB" WIDTH=150 HEIGHT=35>

<PARAM name="RACK" value=0>
<PARAM name="SLOT" value=3>
<PARAM name="BACKGROUNDCOLOR" value=0x00FF00></applet>
```

Das ist der Aufruf. Den habe ich so aus dem Handbuch übernommen.
Die Bsp. im Ordner "examples" laufen auch nicht, dafür aber die Default Page des CPs.

pt


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2005)

> ARCHIVE=s7applets.jar, s7api.jar"



wenn man mit Gänsefüßchens endet muß man auch damit anfangen oder...

ARCHIVE="s7applets.jar, s7api.jar"


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2005)

und den Rack überprüfen der ist meistens 2 oder 4. Mußt dir mal die Baugruppendaten anzeigen lassen irgendwo da steht das drin


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

*ITCP*

es gibt da ein nützliches tool namens HTML code generator,mit dem du applets generieren kanns. habs selbst schon ausprobiert! geht einwandfrei

http://support.automation.siemens.c...us&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

*Re: ITCP*



			
				Patmapex schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt da ein nützliches tool namens HTML code generator,mit dem du applets generieren kannst. habs selbst schon ausprobiert! geht einwandfrei
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...us&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=


----------



## RMA (3 Mai 2005)

Die Antwort von Gast hat uns wirklich viel weiter gebracht!


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Mai 2005)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier etwas fehlt. Ich meine nach einem Tool gefragt zu haben, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Das Problem war der Netscape.

pt


----------



## delphie (21 Mai 2005)

Hallo plc_tippser!

Du mußt Dir in der HWK auch rechte vergeben um auf die CPU zugreifen zu können. Aber das müßte ja sein sonst hättest Du ja nichts drauf laden können. Vieleicht mal Adminrechte versuchen (alle Häckchen).
Wenn die Applets dann starten sollte bevor sie etwes anzeigen ne kleine Passabfrage kommen . Step7-HWK-(rechtsklick IT CP)-Eigenschaften-Benutzer.
Wenn Du an der Stelle schonmal bist da gibts auch ein Reiter der heist Symbole für die Put und Get Applets müssen die Variablen dort auch noch eingetragen werden und schreib bzw leserechte bekommen.
Dann ist wichtig das richtige Rack wie schon weiter oben bemerkt.
In der orginal HTLM Seite auf dem IT CP gibts ein Link der heist Status da sollte Deine CPU zu sehen sein an welcher Stelle sie steckt. Ist der IT-CP auf der selben Schiene wie die CPU dan meistens Rack 0 Slot 2.
Dann gibts noch ein Verzeichnis auf dem IT CP das heist config oder so da liegt eine TXT datei drin in der mußt Du auch noch Rack,CPU und freigegebene DBs eintragen. Ob das unbedingt notwendig ist keine Ahnung aber ich machs immer. 
Hier mal ein funktionierendes Beispiel:

```
<applet code="de.siemens.simaticnet.itcp.applets.S7GetApplet.class" codebase="/applets/" ARCHIVE="s7applets.jar, s7api.jar" width="80" height="20" name="tabrumi01">

	<PARAM name="RACK" value= 0>
	<PARAM name="SLOT" value= 2>
	<PARAM name="CYCLETIME" value= 60000>
	<PARAM name="BACKGROUNDCOLOR" value=0xffffff>
	

	<PARAM name="MINVAL" value=0>
	<PARAM name="MAXVAL" value=20000>


	<PARAM name="VARTYPE"     value=0x05>
	<PARAM name="VARCNT"      value=1>
	<PARAM name="VARAREA"     value=0x84>
	<PARAM name="VARSUBAREA"  value=50>
	<PARAM name="VAROFFSET"   value=118>
	<PARAM name="FORMAT"      value="\I">
</applet>
```
Es wird hier an der inhalt von DB50.DBW118 als ganze Zahl angezeigt.
Zum Testen lasse ich meist noch die Zeile:

```
<PARAM name="edit"   value=true>
```
 drinn.
Dann läst sich mit doppelklick auf das laufende (oder auch nicht) Applet noch drann rum spielen und gut sehen welche variable tatsächlich angesprochen wird. Und du kannst dort Rack und Slot austesten. Allerdings nur bis die HTML Seite neu geladen wird.

So ich hoffe mal ich konnte helfen. Tut mir leid fals ich das alles evtl etwas Ideotensicher versucht habe zu schreiben aber ich bin hier neu im Board und kenne ja deinen Kenntnisstand über den IT CP nicht.
Fals es nicht laufen sollte nochmal melden! Das Teil sieht schwieriger aus als es ist.


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Mai 2005)

Hei delphie,

das Problem ist schon ein paar Tage her. Aber ich werde mich evt. später noch einmal mit dieser Funktion auseinander setzen und mir dann deinen Beitrag noch einmal genau anschauen.

Bis dahin,

pt


----------

